# Honey Locust, Maple Burl, Malaysian Blackwood turnings



## Steelart99 (Feb 17, 2013)

I had some fun this weekend banging out a few relatively simple hollow forms and an open turning.

First was a maple burl (GVWP) hollow form of about 5.5" diameter x 3" deep. Fairly stanadard form (practice, practice, practice). Walls are somewhat under 1/8" thick.

[attachment=18570]

[attachment=18571]

Second was a Honey locust (Treecycle) open turning with a natural edge. I love the color and patterning in the bark on this one. 5.5" diameter x 3" deep also. Walls about 1/8" thick.

[attachment=18572]

[attachment=18573]

Third was a Malaysian Blackwood (ebay) hollow form. I have to remember not to try making hollow forms from 2" wood. Works, but a royal pain in the butt. 5.5" diameter x 2" deep. Walls are mostly about 1/8" thick.

[attachment=18574]

[attachment=18575]

Any comment are welcome.
Dan


----------



## BurlsorBust (Feb 17, 2013)

Your eye for good form is unreal. Great pieces as usual!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 17, 2013)

Dan - They are nice looking forms. The first is a clear winner for me. Very nice shape. 2" stock is all but impossible to get a good HF out of, By the time you turn a tenon and leave at least 1/8 (if your very good) you barely have room for tool clearance inside. Thats probably why your #' piece turned out so nicely. Great job on all three finishes.
Scott


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 17, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Dan - They are nice looking forms. The first is a clear winner for me. Very nice shape. 2" stock is all but impossible to get a good HF out of, By the time you turn a tenon and leave at least 1/8 (if your very good) you barely have room for tool clearance inside. Thats probably why your #' piece turned out so nicely. Great job on all three finishes.
> Scott



Yeah ... I'm cutting in a 1" dia recessed tenon (right term?) that is about 3/16" deep to turn these little forms. Eats up almost 1/2" of thickness on the bottom when turning form the inside. 2" thickness has been a learning experience. I think I'm done with that experience ... I do appreciate your input. 
Dan


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 19, 2013)

Those are nice. Rick


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice, can't wait to see what you turn those cedar blanks into.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 19, 2013)

There's such a thing as a "Simple hollow form" ??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------

